# Simple Firefox Question



## johnwill

I have what should be a simple question.

When I start typing a URL in Firefox, if I've been there previously, it auto fills. Great, but there's a catch. Even though I've been to Amazon.com tons of times, it doesn't auto fill. The odd thing is, it used to fill it in like all the other sites. Where are they storing this exception to prevent this site not to auto fill? I don't see anything like that in the configuration options.


----------



## Corday

If you type Ama does the autofill come up with suggestions?


----------



## johnwill

It has suggestions below, but most sites actually fill in the URL. Here's an example.

I type tech in and it fills in this forum, I just hit return.










It used to do the same thing with Amazon, but now it does this. I don't want to scroll down to suggestions, I just want it to autofill like it used to. I don't know what changed, but Firefox has had a couple of updates, so maybe they made it *smarter*. 










Most sites fill in automatically, but AliExpress is another one that doesn't. I know something has changed, but I'm not sure how to change it back.


----------



## Corday

Anything I type shows multiple ones, but if it's where I've been it does show that in the address bar. Maybe you've visited so many different Amazon pages that it's confused.


----------



## johnwill

Corday said:


> Maybe you've visited so many different Amazon pages that it's confused.


That must be it.


----------

